# [monter automatiquement une partition] sans fstab

## pathfinder

salut a tous

je me suis rendu compte que dernierement, pour tous les USB, il ne fallait pas d entree dans fstab: avec gnome, c est assez genial, ca marche tout seul.

et ce pour plusieurs utilisateurs si on veut.

avec fstab,  c est un peu pus complique.

ce que je ne sais toujours pas faire, et rendre ceci automatique aussi pour les partoches /dev/hdx

je m explique: 

n imprte quel usb n  apparaissant pas dans fstab se monte automatiquement, et en allant dans le menu de gnoem, on peut le rendre accessible pour n importe quel user.

mais ca marche pas pour les disques durs partitionnes.

je n arrive pas a les monter automatiquement, au demarrage de la session, ils sont dans le fstab, comme ceci: *Quote:*   

> # <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>
> 
> # NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.
> 
> /dev/hda5               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2
> ...

 

l option noauto est necessaire, car si je mets en auto, c est root le proprio et tout n est pas possible sur ces disques.

mais tel quel, pas moyen de monter automatiquement ces partoches, et si JE les monte, TOTO ne pourra pas y acceder en ecriture...

il faut que TOTO la monte pour pouvoir y acceder (user)

avec users, tout le monde peut la demonter, mais c est chiant a faire, surtout depuis un poste en windows non familier a linux qui est a 1500 km...

j aimerais donc savoir quelle est votre methode, pour monter un disque dur des le demarrage, qui serait accessible en lecture et ecriture par tous, possibilite de le monter et demonter, sans que je proprietaire soit root

(idealement proprio moi et users pouvant ecrire et lire appartenant a un groupe style USB ou autre)

(j utilisais cette methode il y a longtemps, avec vfat, en assignat un uid, et faisant un chown, mais c est un peu crade et fastidieux, et vu que les usb maintenant sont absoluemnt genialement reconnus...)

si USER1 se logue et monte disque dur 1 

si SWITCH user 1 vers user2, il devrait pouvoir acceder facilment  a disue dur 1 (meme si dd1 appartient  a user1)

(comment les monter au demarrage sans que ce ne soit root)

enfin, voila.

----------

## yoyo

Pour ne pas avoir d'entrée dans le fstab pour les /dev/hdx, je ne vois pas ...

Par contre, pour le montage/démontage possible par tous les utilisateurs, utilise l'option "users" (le S est important). Et pour les droits tu peux jouer avec les options UID/GID et UMASK disponibles selon les types de fs utilisés.

Tu trouveras toutes les infos utiles dans le manuel de fstab.

Enjoy !

PS : ce sujet a du être traité ici il y a quelque temps il me semble (droit pour les users etc.) ...

----------

## razer

Bon alors, premièrement, il y a actuellement un BUG concernant Hal, qui affecte aussi bien gnome que kde, et qui fait que les partitions précisées dans le fstab n'apparaissent ni dans le poste de travail de gnome, ni dans la fenêtre "media" de kde. Si j'ai bien compris ce que tu souhaites, tu voudrais que tes utilisateurs puissent monter/démonter ces partitions par un simple clic, d'ou le lien vers ce bug.

Dans gnome 2.14, il y avait un outil "disks-admin" dans le package "gnome-system-tools" qui permettait de configurer des partitions montables/démontables directement dans gnome, cet outil a malheureusement disparu sans que j'en comprenne la raison...

Pour terminer sur ce problème, il semblerait qu'il y ait des avis divergents concernant hal/dbus/freedesktop : certains pensent que Hal doit TOUT gérer (les medias "removables" comme les partitions avec un montage en user possible), d'autres (dont je fais d'ailleurs parti) sont plutot partisants d'avoir un outil spécifique pour les partitions internes et laisser HAL se débrouiller avec tout ce qui est amovible...

Deuxièment voici quelques "solutions" qui s'apparentent malheureusement plus comme du hack que quelque chose de sérieux :

1. Ajouter une commande dans le "gnome-session" réalisant le montage en user de la partition concernée, cela doit être possible de l'ajouter de manière globale par défaut en regardant du côté de /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults. Le problème est que, même de cette manière, le disque n'apparaîtra pas sur le bureau de gnome, et son démontage demandera un lanceur particulier ou une commande shell

2. Monter en root dans le boot, jouer avec les UID, GID, ou droits du répertoire si c'est pas du FAT, mais le montage deviendra impossible en user.

3. Réaliser la même technique que le (2), mais en utilisant su - <utilisateur> mount /chemin, pour permettre le démontage...

Il n'en demeure que je considère toutes ces méthodes comme du "bricolage", il est grand temps que les bureaux gnome et kde s'occupent de ce point AMHA

----------

## Mickael

Pour information, la release 5 de hal n'a pas ce problème.

EDIT :

```
 eix -e hal

[I] sys-apps/hal

     Available versions:  0.5.7-r3 0.5.7.1-r3 (~)0.5.7.1-r4 0.5.7.1-r5

     Installed versions:  0.5.7.1-r5(09:24:57 14.02.2007)(acpi crypt -debug -dmi -doc -pcmcia -selinux)

     Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/hal

     Description:         Hardware Abstraction Layer

```

----------

## razer

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Pour information, la release 5 de hal n'a pas ce problème.

 

Est tu sûr de ton N° de release, car au contraire chez moi le "problème" commence avec cette version : sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5

Je met "problème" au conditionnel, car je comprend que le mainteneur de hal est oeuvré pour supprimer la gestion des partitions internes via cet outil, dont ce n'est absolument pas la fonction... Cela amène son lot de problèmes : démontage pas toujours (jamais ?) possible, répertoire de montage dans /media/hdx (les conventions freedesktop précisent que ce répertoire DOIT être réservé au périfs amovibles).

Je reste persuadé que c'est pas le rôle de Hal de gérer çà, mais bien des environnements de bureau

----------

## -KuRGaN-

En effet, comme razer, j'ai des souçis aussi, mon disque dur usb n'est plus monter automatiquement depuis cette version.

----------

## Mickael

J'ai édité.

Pour disks-admin, je crois bien qu'il a été remplacé par gnome-mount.

Et pour information, dans mon fstab je spécifie le montage automatique pour le user moi-même de ma partition DATA, et elle est bien  sur mon bureau, dans nautilus etc ainsi que /media.

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda8               /media/DATA     vfat            auto,rw,users,umask=000 0 0

 

----------

## razer

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> J'ai édité.
> 
> Pour disks-admin, je crois bien qu'il a été remplacé par gnome-mount.
> 
> Et pour information, dans mon fstab je spécifie le montage automatique pour le user moi-même de ma partition DATA, et elle est bien  sur mon bureau, dans nautilus etc ainsi que /media.
> ...

 

Ben tu as bien de la chance  :Sad: 

Qu'est ce que çà donne si tu remplaces le auto par un noauto ?

Enfin de mon côté le problème n'est pas spécifique gentoo, j'ai le même sur mon laptop en ubuntu

@KuRGaN -> chez moi tout ce qui est usb marche parfaitement, je parle bien des disques internes, dont ce n'est pas le rôle de hal de les gérer.

D'ailleurs, si j'éteinds le deamon HAL, ces partions apparaissent dans le fenêtre 'computer" de nautilus, ce qui démontre que hal prend le dessus et que gnome est incapable chez moi de gérer 2 systèmes de montage (un manuel, l'autre via hal) en même temps...

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> Qu'est ce que çà donne si tu remplaces le auto par un noauto ? 

 

Tu rigoles, tout fonctionne je ne vais rien toucher  :Wink: 

DATA, est une partition de mon disque dur interne, pour information.

----------

## razer

De toute manière, j'ai essayé en auto suivi d'un mount -a, toujours rien dans gnome  :Sad: 

Pourrais tu préciser si tu as le use DBUS dans ton make.conf, et la sortie de : equery hasuse dbus, equery hasuse hal ?

Tu m'intéresses car tu est la première personne que je rencontre pour qui çà marche, et vu les posts sur le forum de gnome, nous ne sommes pas les seuls avec cette galère :/

Merci

----------

## Mickael

Ok deux minutes papillon, je vais éditer ce poste/

Make.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # HARDWARE 
> 
> #
> ...

 

equery hasuse dbus :

```
equery hasuse dbus

[ Searching for USE flag dbus in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] mail-client/evolution-2.8.3-r1 (2.0)

[I--] [ ~] app-text/evince-0.6.1-r2 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-im/gaim-2.0.0_beta6 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-dns/avahi-0.6.17 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-print/cups-1.2.8 (0)

```

equery hasuse hal :

```

 $ equery hasuse hal

[ Searching for USE flag hal in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] mail-client/evolution-2.8.3-r1 (2.0)

[I--] [  ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.16.2 (2)

[I--] [ ~] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3-r1 (2)

[I--] [ ~] gnome-base/control-center-2.16.3 (2)

[I--] [  ] gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.16.2-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.5-r4 (0)

[I--] [ ~] media-libs/libgphoto2-2.3.1-r4 (0)

[I--] [ ~] media-video/vlc-0.8.6_p18636 (0)

```

EDIT : 

 *Quote:*   

> # Despite what people keep changing this location. Either one works.. it doesn't matter
> 
>         # http://dev.gentoo.org/~plasmaroo/devmanual/ebuild-writing/functions/
> 
>         # Create groups for hotplugging and HAL
> ...

 

Vérifie si tu es dans le vrai.

EDIT 2 : je suis bien en ~arch.

----------

## razer

Je ne sais pas, c'est très louche, ce que je sais c'est que je ne suis pas le seul dans mon malheur  :Sad: 

```
groups razer

wheel audio cdrom games usb portage haldaemon plugdev scanner users
```

Pour le reste tout est à peu près pareil que chez toi... Tu es bien en ~arch ?

----------

## Mickael

Je viens de me souvenir. J'ai eu des problèmes avec hal et le montage de DATA. Avant je la mettais dans /mnt. Cela fonctionnait puisque je la décrivais dans mon fstab, puis un jour problème, DATA avait disparu. J'ai donc changé /mnt pour /media et hop Data est revenue. Essaye le chemin inverse, sait-on jamais.

----------

## razer

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Je viens de me souvenir. J'ai eu des problèmes avec hal et le montage de DATA. Avant je la mettais dans /mnt. Cela fonctionnait puisque je la décrivais dans mon fstab, puis un jour problème, DATA avait disparu. J'ai donc changé /mnt pour /media et hop Data est revenue. Essaye le chemin inverse, sait-on jamais.

 

Déjà essayé, tu penses !

Puis par convention les montages non amovibles doivent se faire dans /mnt et non dans /media !

Enfin, tant pis, je monte manuellement, mais çà fait parti des trucs qui m'agacent dans gnome : il y a encore bcp de soucis entre hal/dbus/gcm/nautilus. On verra avec gnome 2.18

----------

## gglaboussole

 *razer wrote:*   

> Bon alors, premièrement, il y a actuellement un BUG concernant Hal, qui affecte aussi bien gnome que kde, et qui fait que les partitions précisées dans le fstab n'apparaissent ni dans le poste de travail de gnome, ni dans la fenêtre "media" de kde. Si j'ai bien compris ce que tu souhaites, tu voudrais que tes utilisateurs puissent monter/démonter ces partitions par un simple clic, d'ou le lien vers ce bug.
> 
> Dans gnome 2.14, il y avait un outil "disks-admin" dans le package "gnome-system-tools" qui permettait de configurer des partitions montables/démontables directement dans gnome, cet outil a malheureusement disparu sans que j'en comprenne la raison...
> 
> Pour terminer sur ce problème, il semblerait qu'il y ait des avis divergents concernant hal/dbus/freedesktop : certains pensent que Hal doit TOUT gérer (les medias "removables" comme les partitions avec un montage en user possible), d'autres (dont je fais d'ailleurs parti) sont plutot partisants d'avoir un outil spécifique pour les partitions internes et laisser HAL se débrouiller avec tout ce qui est amovible...
> ...

 

salut, ce sont les dev gentoo qui ont virés certaines fonctions de gnome-system-tools (voir bugzilla) ce qui explique que des fonctions présentent sur les versions antérieures de gnome ou sur des versions actuelles d'autre distribution ne sont pas accessible sans bidouille sous gentoo...

si tu veux disks-admin tu peux tester d'editer l'ebuild de gnome-system-tools :

```
# --enable-disks is not (still) supported for Gentoo

G2CONF="${G2CONF} --enable-boot --enable-services --disable-network"

```

personnellement j'ai testé d'activer network et cela n'a poser aucun problème... mais j'ai pas essayé disks-admin....

à tester donc !

L'inconvenient et que ton ebuild se trouve écrasé à chaque sync, à moins de faire un overlay

----------

## razer

@gglaboussole

Alors j'ai testé ton truc, en effet on voit de nouveau apparaître disks-admin, mais çà ne résout en aucune manière le problème :

toujours pas d'icône dans le poste de travail

toujours pas d'icône sur le bureau lorsque le périphérique est monté.

Cette histoire reste un mystère totale depuis que MickTux me dit que cela fonctionne chez lui, alors qu'on est très nombreux à être ennuyés avec çà, et pas seulement sous Gentoo

----------

## FoX.44

Bonjour tout le monde  :Wink: 

Je jetais un oeil sur le forum et je suis tomber sur ce topic que j'ai justement réussi à résoudre hier sur ma Debian. Alors, si je peut vous donner quelque piste... Apparemment, ça n'est pas un bug de hal, nautilus, gnome, mais une chose qui est voulu ! Il doit y avoir une règle de hal qui permet de filtrer les partitions locales dans nautilus etc ...

Pour ètre sur que j'ai raison, je vais vous demander une petite info, si quelqu'un qui a ce problème peut ouvrir hal-device-manager ce rendre dans les caractéristique de la partition qu'il souhaiterait voir apparaitre dans nautilus et dans l'onglet avancé, me donner la valeur de la clé "volume.ignore" ?

++

----------

## Mickael

Merci Fox.44!

alors je fournis l'information que tu demandes. Je précises juste, que dans mon cas, ma partition DATA /dev/sda8 est montée et apparaît dans /media, ainsi que dans nautilus and co.

```
volume.ignore  strlist o
```

si j'ai bien compris, les autres doivent avoir la valeur 1.

----------

## razer

 *FoX.44 wrote:*   

> Bonjour tout le monde 
> 
> Je jetais un oeil sur le forum et je suis tomber sur ce topic que j'ai justement réussi à résoudre hier sur ma Debian. Alors, si je peut vous donner quelque piste... Apparemment, ça n'est pas un bug de hal, nautilus, gnome, mais une chose qui est voulu ! Il doit y avoir une règle de hal qui permet de filtrer les partitions locales dans nautilus etc ...
> 
> Pour ètre sur que j'ai raison, je vais vous demander une petite info, si quelqu'un qui a ce problème peut ouvrir hal-device-manager ce rendre dans les caractéristique de la partition qu'il souhaiterait voir apparaitre dans nautilus et dans l'onglet avancé, me donner la valeur de la clé "volume.ignore" ?
> ...

 

Oui... mais non.

Le rapport de bug dont je donnais le lien plus haut précise en effet qu'un mainteneur de HAL a rajouté un patch qui ignore les partitions internes, et c'est souhaitable

J'ai essayé de désactiver ce patch : on voit alors sur le bureau toutes les partitions du disque, sans possibilité de démontage, et sans point de montage clairement précisé...

Je vais me répéter mais : ce n'est pas le rôle de Hal de gérer des partitions fixes, fstab et des clicodromes dédiés (fdisk-admin par ex.) sont là pour çà !

Je confirme donc : le problème ne provient pas de Hal, mais bien de gnome/nautilus, qui est incapable d'utiliser Hal en doublette avec un système de montage "conventionnel" plus adapté aux partitions internes.

Et je prouve mes dires : lorsque j'arrête le daemon Hal et dbus, comme par miracle les partitions avec le flag "user" apparaissent dans nautilus, sont montables/démontables sans soucis. Dès que je le réactive, ces partitions disparaissent au profit des Cdroms/périfs USB gérés par Hal...

Cet état de fait est selon mon point de vue un non sens total, j'espère que cela s'améliorera avec gnome 2.18...

----------

